# Has anyone seen this costume anywhere?



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I can't find this costume anywhere on the web except this one sight which says it is out of stock for 2007. I tried to send them a email but, they never answered. Just wondering if any of you have seen it anywhere.

Creepy Doll


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know where to find the costume, but if you need a theme song, here's the perfect one.

"Creepy Doll" by Jonathan Coulton

Creepy Doll by Jonathan Coulton | I Am Bored

You can also find several variations of videos for it on youtube. One uses characters from World of Warcraft and is quite good.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, after I read your post I looked myself and could not find it anywhere. I was really bugged that no one had this costume when I looked, as it is a really creepy costume, you'd think they'd be all over the place! 

THEN, I got an idea. Piece together the costume!

First take a Mardi Gras Ceramic mask (you can buy them online and on Ebay for pretty cheap)










Or a blank female plastic mask you can get a craft stores like this:
Halloween Blank Masks Female Blank Mask, Full Face, $2.99 each / 12 for $2.45 each










Paint it white then paint it to look like this:










Then wear a pilgrim costume dress like this one from the Costume Shop Costume-Shop.com : Female Pilgrim Costume - Womens Costumes Pilgrims and Thanksgiving Costumes










Dirty up the dress a bit, maybe add a wig, some white gloves, even add a little black screen door material behind the eyes of the mask to give you that black doll eye look and I think you'd be golden.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

oooooooooohhhh. creepy!!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you so much Urshag for your idea! I went out yesterday and picked up soe maska to work on. I think its gonna out very creepy!


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

1LuvHalloween said:


> Thank you so much Urshag for your idea! I went out yesterday and picked up soe maska to work on. I think its gonna out very creepy!


You're most welcome! Just make sure you post some pictures!


----------

